# Ideas for makeup/sfx workshops?



## SFGleason (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey everyone! I was recently asked about some ideas for makeup workshops to teach at a collegiate theatre festival--and while a popular idea was to do zombie makeup, I think we could come up with something more original. So does anyone have some suggestions about makeup or special fx workshops they would like to see? I am also interesting in filming these tutorials so I could post them on here


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Some kind scarecrow might be cool.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about a "patchwork quilt" type of look/effect with various "skins" or "materials" "sewn" together to create new skins on individuals? This would allow you to show the grafting of or creation of new/different materials onto humans, how they could or would look roughly or cleanly stitched, glued, grown, etc., together, as well as the creation of or grafting of the different materials. These could include, but are not limited to, fur, cloth, zippers, metal, wood, etc. The possibilities are almost endless in what you show and how it can be used/applied.


----------

